# winchester shotgun



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

a buddy of mine has a winchester model 25 he had a g unsmith cut down to 18.5 inches and he wants to sell it to me for 175.. the blue is about 85% and other than your average hunting scratches the stocks in good condition. is that a good deal. i looked at gunbroker and they didnt have one that was cutdown and i know that takes away some value. also can anyone tell me about the model 25 are they good when were they made??? any help id appreciate. oh yea all i want it for is to use as a house gun to shoot buckout of maby a few #6's at snakes. thanks


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

uhhh 18.5 is kinda short but if yer gona be usin for snakes and small crap like that it should work good. i have a blue touch up kit when i need it. you could go buy one and finish it yerself. i would go for it. i would stip it and check the innerds


----------

